

IPython has a web-based notebook interface like Mathematica - it
http://ipython.org

======
marbu
Nice idea. Nevertheless I would rather link to this feature instead:
[http://ipython.org/ipython-
doc/stable/interactive/htmlnotebo...](http://ipython.org/ipython-
doc/stable/interactive/htmlnotebook.html).

